# Honest Opinion



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Try not to be to brutal to me(<.<)

Ok, so I really want to take Bruno to this Pit Bulls on parade thing,The rescue group he trained with host it.

Now, in recent events,and coming to terms with how irresponsible I was with MoMo.(even though I tried so hard to do right by her,but failed,cause I wouldn't listen)

I've been debating taking Bruno to this event.

I really think he could benefit from the social skills,and all the cool things he would get to do, but do you think,me myself,can handle it right now?

Bruno can be a bit testy at first to other dogs,but a quick LEAVE IT, is all it takes for him to calm down and just ignore the other dogs.
I've even gotten him on his first ever play date,and while he was snappy at first,after a quick correction,he figured out,that wasn't what he was suppose to do,and quickly became friends with the other dog,and they had a great time.

I think Bruno might be ok,but I'm starting to debate weather I am ready or not.

Feedback is appreciated.

Here's Bruno with his friend Ranger...Please note Ranger is not fixed,but after telling my friend about the free Neuter program,he now is....now if I can JUST convince her about the dog parks...










Is there stuff I should do to get myself and Bruno prepared for this event? I want to get him his CGC while there as well,since it's free.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would take a little more time and socialize him a bit more. You can try taking him out with dogs he knows and teach him to not pay attention to distractions like other barking dogs and people. Better to be well prepared at an event with lots of dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

it does not sound like a great idea to me, with all that has happened but he is your dog and if you are already worried about it it might not be a great idea. You do know him better than any of us. So what do YOU think?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> it does not sound like a great idea to me, with all that has happened but he is your dog and if you are already worried about it it might not be a great idea. You do know him better than any of us. So what do YOU think?


Exactly, if there is any doubt then you probably aren't ready yet and Bruno could very well pick up on this. I figure there's no rush to get him out, although I know that this event is important to you Go with your head, instead of your heart, on this one Good luck!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think he would be fine,I've taken him to a dog event before,and he only got snappy at a great dane,who got in his face,other then that,he was ok.

Someone suggested gutting a muzzle to be on the safe side. What do you guys think?

I never really liked those things,and I don;t think he would need it.

I don;t really know anyone with other dogs that live in the area. Think a pet store would be a good place to start?

he does this thing,where he barks and whines and stands up on his legs,when he sees other dogs,but only bigger dogs.
He's all tail wags,but I was told you can't really trust the tail either. I can tell it's not a mean bark,it's a I wanna go see you bark,but I wont let him,cause A: I don;t know the dog and B: Bruno's being rude.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I might just go,and leave Bruno at home,go check things out,see how crowded it is,and if I think it's ok,go back and pick him up and let him go for a few hours.
It's not all that far from my house.

I really didn't have any doubts about taking him before recent event. I just really want to make sure nothing bad happens to my dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me tell you one thing about the tail thing. We had an American Bulldog who was very very DA. She was great with people but wanted to kill all the other dogs. When she saw other dogs she did the same thing. We had a yard accident while rotating her and Marley and she almost killed him. This girl had her tail waging the whole time like she was happy. Don't trust the tail at all. Even while wagging the tail the intentions are not always good happy ones.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes. I have learned that the tail is used to show many different emotions. You really have to read the whole body language.

MoMo use to do the same thing,I know he learned this from her.

However I can tell with Bruno,his intentions atm. are not to fight,he thinks he's suppose to great other dogs this way,cause he grew up seeing MoMo do that a couple times,before he wasn't allowed to go on walks with her anymore.

I didn;t want him getting her habits.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Would it be a good idea to train him more before the event? It's not for a few more weeks.

I think I'll go check it out myself first. That seems like the best plan atm. Unless someone else has another idea.

At least there, i can watch the dogs compete myself. :3


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Would it be a good idea to train him more before the event? It's not for a few more weeks.
> 
> *I think I'll go check it out myself first.* That seems like the best plan atm. Unless someone else has another idea.
> 
> At least there, i can watch the dogs compete myself. :3


that sounds like a good idea if you're not confident enough when the time comes.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

keep him on a tight leash and you should be fine.. just be aware of whats around you.. it'll be good for him to be exposed to so many dogs..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have one of those leashes with the double handle,one handle close to the dogs collar. I was thinking of using that if I took him there.
he also has a no slip collar on at all times,that I use.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

100% confidence is needed, and just by your post on the subject, I'd say you're 40% unsure. The dog will pick up on your unease and be tense, so I'd keep working on it.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont like these lets get a whole bunch of pit bulls and parade them around, its stupid because if something happens like a dog fight its all bad for the breed. And havign that many pit bulls together is asking for trouble now if it were dog show people it would be different but just normal joe and his pits no


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure who's all going to be there. I was invited. I've never been to one of these.
From what I heard the only fight that broke out last year was a lab and another non pit.

But yes,I was a bit worried about this too. I mean, it states only well behaved dogs can come...But that still doesn't stop the one who aren't from coming.

I just really wanted to go to check out the agility and maybe get Bruno his CGC.

I don;t know where else I can check out the agility thing and try it out,for free. I really want to get Bruno into something like that. He needs to get involved in something,instead of just sitting around the house all day.

I mean he gets his walks,and daily outings,but he needs more of a challenge.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I'm not sure who's all going to be there.


That's the problem. We only take the dogs to events like shows where we know that the other people there know what they're doing. If you've got your dog under control, on a short leash and are paying attention to what's going on around you it's generally OK (you have to know what you're looking for).

The problem with these types of events is that people don't have their dogs under control. They'll be on leashes but their owners will be yakking to each other and not paying any attention until there is a fight.

Even when we used to show a lot there were a lot of people there (who should have known better) who would have their SBTs and Amstaffs on long leads and walk them right past other dogs and get into fights.

I don't really like these kinds of events for this reason. If there are accidental dog fights there it does more harm to the breed than good.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with everything you posted.
I just wish there was some kind of event I could take Bruno too,where he could try out agility. I originally wanted weight pull,but he does NOT like harnesses At all~
I guess I just have to keep searching.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I truthfully wouldnt recommend it. From what I understood is that at first he got snippy...well what if the other dog got snippy to? then they both may not listen. I wouldnt recommend it. Feel places like this out first before taking him in. Start with a small things like pet stores


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He does go to Pet stores a lot. I was hoping to get him to some place new. Where there were different situations he wasn't already accustom to. But I want it to be in a place I feel safe,and where he will be safe.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well places like this are a no go. try something much smaller.
People do not pay attention to their pets at these places and pay attention to only other things more then half the time. You dog will be thrown into a large crowd...large then he has ever faced. He will be scared and I am sure you want to look around and meet people...
Its sounding like your first event. So go with out the dog and get the feel of the dog event. Find somewhere where its alot less crowded


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I think that's what I'll do.
Bruno has been to a large even like this before.But not one that was all Pit Bulls,and he tends to spot Pit Bulls out the most,it;s like he knows what he is,and when he sees one he likes to try and start Sh%^$t
he gets the other dog all worked up,and then just walks away....he's a bit of an @$$.

It's like this:

Bruno to other dog. BARK!(one loud bark)

Other dog. BARK BAR BARk(going crazy)

Bruno...I'm bored now,walks away. 

It's happened twice now~


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Honestly I think he would be fine.. He knows who the boss is and if he is bad just leave. Its worth a shot and would be great socialization.. Ill be taking Shorty to it this year I went last year with my other pit Diesel and it was so much fun.. Anyways if you decide to go Ill see ya there


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Events like these are truthfully just accidents waiting to happen. I have participated in many walks, parades, charity events, And there is ALWAYS someone who is too busy watching the action than watching their dog. Not to say that these events are bad, But the type of people that attend these events vary from Responsible trainers and breeders to irresponsible thugs and hoodlums. 
If you can get your dog CGC certified, Than an event like this is no problem...with responsible handling. Part of the CGC test is that dogs must be able to greet other dogs without aggression or problems.

I have 1 of my dogs CGC certified, And that is the only one I will take to charities, events, and childrens hospitals, Because she has proven to me that she can handle nearly any situation and has passed with flying colors. I have a beautiful blue male that I would LOVE to take to shows, but because of his DA to new dogs, I cannot do so yet. He still needs alot of training, But he will get it eventually 

Pet stores are good places to take your dogs, But must always be cautious here also. Many times, People are more focused on their purchases than their dog, and i've seen dogs yank a leash out of the owners hand just to sniff another dog.

I guess the #1 rule to owning a pit bull is to always be cautious of your surroundings.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Way off topic but Ranger look EXACTLY like Bailey!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You should focus on weight pulling, I am sure we can all help you teach him how to get used to the harness. A pitbull party out in public is a terrible idea, if you are unsure whether your dog will listen to you I think it will make things worse for you and him. Bernie got his CGC at 6 months but he sure as heck is not allowed to do anything when clip on his collar out in public. When I snap on the working harness he can go buck wild, if you bring your dog to that scenario he is going to be extremely excited and learn that it's ok to pull on the collar and if you are thinking of taking the cgc he cannot do that or he will fail.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

oh and when i went last year i was there almost all day.. and i didnt see or hear any fights break out... just letting you know


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> Way off topic but Ranger look EXACTLY like Bailey!!


Isn't he cute! I worry about him~


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Events like these are truthfully just accidents waiting to happen. I have participated in many walks, parades, charity events, And there is ALWAYS someone who is too busy watching the action than watching their dog. Not to say that these events are bad, But the type of people that attend these events vary from Responsible trainers and breeders to irresponsible thugs and hoodlums.
> If you can get your dog CGC certified, Than an event like this is no problem...with responsible handling. Part of the CGC test is that dogs must be able to greet other dogs without aggression or problems.
> 
> I have 1 of my dogs CGC certified, And that is the only one I will take to charities, events, and childrens hospitals, Because she has proven to me that she can handle nearly any situation and has passed with flying colors. I have a beautiful blue male that I would LOVE to take to shows, but because of his DA to new dogs, I cannot do so yet. He still needs alot of training, But he will get it eventually
> ...


I know for one,if there are other dogs in the area,I am very alert to what's going on,if I have Bruno.
We just took him to a very crowded event called Renton River days,dogs everywhere. He was watched like a hawk.
Even got him sprayed with a fire hose. MUWAHAHA.:hammer:
I think he's still mad at me for that.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> You should focus on weight pulling, I am sure we can all help you teach him how to get used to the harness. A pitbull party out in public is a terrible idea, if you are unsure whether your dog will listen to you I think it will make things worse for you and him. Bernie got his CGC at 6 months but he sure as heck is not allowed to do anything when clip on his collar out in public. When I snap on the working harness he can go buck wild, if you bring your dog to that scenario he is going to be extremely excited and learn that it's ok to pull on the collar and if you are thinking of taking the cgc he cannot do that or he will fail.


I worry about the harness,cause at the River days event,there was a lady there,who had invented these great non-pull harnesses.
I wanted to get one,so I tried it out on Bruno,and he flipped. I mean tail tucked,circle spinning,almost knocking down a lady flipped.

I've never seen him act that way before...
He wears one of those car safety harnesses and has no issue.
I guess he could get use to it though~
If I made him wear it around the house for a bit.

I didn't know about the collar pulling thing for the CGC. Bruno when excited can be a big puller. Perhapse it's best to take the $100 CGC class at Petco.
They have to pass a 3-4 week class before they get their CGC.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

you might have misunderstood me what I mean is Bernie knows that his working harness is for total freedom. He is allowed to pull as much as he wants and walk in front of me.










When he is on the collar he knows not to act like a fool, sniff the ground or impose direction or speed.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You should be able to go to a dog training class other than Petco or Petsmart. Look for dog trainers that do agility in your area. They are in a controlled environment and the trainer can train you to do the course.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Bruno can be a bit testy at first to other dogs,but a quick LEAVE IT, is all it takes for him to calm down and just ignore the other dogs.
> I've even gotten him on his first ever play date,and while he was snappy at first,after a quick correction,he figured out,that wasn't what he was suppose to do,and quickly became friends with the other dog,and they had a great time.
> .





Xiahko said:


> I think he would be fine,I've taken him to a dog event before,and he only got snappy at a great dane,who got in his face,other then that,he was ok.
> .





Xiahko said:


> However I can tell with Bruno,his intentions atm. are not to fight,he thinks he's suppose to great other dogs this way,cause he grew up seeing MoMo do that a couple times,before he wasn't allowed to go on walks with her anymore.
> 
> .


I think if your dog has already shown signs of possible DA and/or being snippy,then you should stop having him around other dogs.All it takes is him to decide that he doesn't want to listen to you when you tell him to leave it.
Like has already been said countless times,you can never trust a apbt not to fight.
IMO opinion you are treating your dog more like a person or your child then your dog.Look at your last quote."He thinks he's supposed to greet other dogs this way because he grew up seeing MoMo do it."
How do you know what your dog is thinking or why he is doing things?A dog is not like a child when they see another dog doing it,then they do it too.
Not trying to bash here.I just think you need to get a better handle and more control over your animals before you even begin to attempt to try to take him to anything like this.If it were me I wouldn't take him at all.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

This event is for pit bulls needing homes. It is being organized by a pit bull rescue. It is not an event to get a bunch of pit bulls together for a play date. There are rules to follow (no nose-to-nose meetings, etc.) and volunteers there who have no problems telling people their dogs shouldn't be there. My dog is very well behaved, but she barks incessantly, so she will not be going to this event. I'm going to see the wonderful dogs up for adoption and listen to the music and as others have said if you are having doubts then that's enough to tell you the dog should stay home.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Agility places around the area to check out: RAT: Agility and Related Links
Dog trainers also offer agility classes. One of my dogs will be going to a pre-agility class next month.
CGC info: AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program - Searchable Calendar


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

dixieland said:


> I think if your dog has already shown signs of possible DA and/or being snippy,then you should stop having him around other dogs.All it takes is him to decide that he doesn't want to listen to you when you tell him to leave it.
> Like has already been said countless times,you can never trust a apbt not to fight.
> IMO opinion you are treating your dog more like a person or your child then your dog.Look at your last quote."He thinks he's supposed to greet other dogs this way because he grew up seeing MoMo do it."
> How do you know what your dog is thinking or why he is doing things?A dog is not like a child when they see another dog doing it,then they do it too.
> Not trying to bash here.I just think you need to get a better handle and more control over your animals before you even begin to attempt to try to take him to anything like this.If it were me I wouldn't take him at all.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

THANKS SO MUCH! I think I will leave Bruno home for now,and just check out the event.

If I decide it's a controlled enough place,I might bring him later,but for now I think leaving him home is the best option.

Besides,he wont know what he missed. :3

Thanks for the links as well. I will save them and check them out!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If you question whether or not you're ready, you're not. I'm only saying this because our dogs feed off of our vibes whether you realise it or not. If you're tense, he'll be tense. 

I want to encourage you to persue obedience work with him, it will stregthen your bond with Bruno x100. It will help both of your guys's confidence!

My little female Peggy is dog aggressive, but when we put her working collar on, she knows nothing in the world matters except me. I use a prong, and when I'm training I don't really "use" the leash or collar to lead my dogs. They just associate getting the gear on with the treats they're getting ready to recieve. You can start your obedience in the parking lot of your Apt complex. There are plenty of us here to help you trouble shoot with issues that will arise.

While I do not trust Peggy in a uncontroled enviornement with a group of dogs, I do trust her in a working setting, and it was my responsibility to show her WHAT a working setting is. Does that make sense?

Start small with your parking lot, then take him to pet stores and train in their parking lot and take him inside to socialize. Remember, socializing does not mean the dog has to play with another dog, it just means he must respect that you're in control and wont let another dog in his bubble.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, Bruno finished 4 weeks of basic obedience,but he still needs a lot of work!
I've been training him a little here and there myself,but I want to get him into another class.

He goes to pet stores quite often,and has shown respect almost all the time,there was one incident where he kept barking at this Rot(Rot started it though lol) so I know he still needs more work.
I've been teaching him leave it,and drop it right now. That's the most important commands I think,for me anyway.

I got him to drop a chicken bone he found after the first drop it today! He even walked away when I said leave it. :3

I'm trying to be firm with him. and use a powerful voice,cause I use to be so soft spoken with the dogs....I'm realizing this is not something that I should be doing.

Thanks for the suggestion,and I will be spending more time with him in the parking lot.
He already does every now and then.cause the kids like to give him treats for his tricks.
They make him sit,lay down, and nice to meet you(shake).
So he'll get there in time.
I really wanna do stuff with him,like most people on here do. Like weight pull etc.
Gonna invest in a harness for him,just to get him use to one.
:3


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> Yes, Bruno finished 4 weeks of basic obedience,but he still needs a lot of work!
> I've been training him a little here and there myself,but I want to get him into another class.
> 
> He goes to pet stores quite often,and has shown respect almost all the time,there was one incident where he kept barking at this Rot(Rot started it though lol) so I know he still needs more work.
> ...


Good deal about his obedience... The real key for these obedience classes is not necessarily the class itself, but the homework you do after you leave. If you spend about 10-15 minutes a day/every other day in different enviornments it'll "stick" more with the dog.

I might have misunderstood, but if i didn't I wanted to say this :

I do want you to know that, you don't necessarily have to use a louder voice it's more in your body language that the dog responds. I'm glad you've picked up on your own down fall as being soft spoken which often means you don't have an aire of confidence infront of your dog and other people. The dog responds to the confidence more than the actual voice when you raise your voice like your dog is in trouble you say that you're the boss, pay attention to how you're holding your body, and where the sound in your voice is coming from. Does that make sense?

Confidence was my pit fall for the longest... It was my personal goal these last few months to just get OVER IT! lol... I think at this point I can really pat myself on the back because I have come a long way and both me and my dogs are just "clicking" a lot better in all kinds of enviornments... we'll see how confident I am when we go to our first rally match though haha!

I would do so well at home, i'd do mediocre in parking lots, but when it came to my class I would question myself, or watch for my trainer to make sure i'm doing things right... which screwed me and my dog partner up. Going to these different enviornments is also going to give YOU a crash course in how to work with Bruno in different situations every success is a building block to your self confidence.

I tweek my voice's pitch just a little for each dog, but it still "me" not the "angry" me nor a "squeeky" me. Praise is a different story... I sound border line... special lol, when i praise the dogs followed with heavy petting and tons of treats... because they just appreciate it so much more.

EDIT: always end training on a positive note, end the session with something you KNOW your dog succeeds at and praise like crazy and take a quick run AWAY from the area you are training.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I lack self confidence like woah~ I'm really trying,and I think my encounter with the neighbors dogs today proved it.
Yes, my hands were shaking a bit. But I was very firm with him,and he listened. I'm not really sure what all body language I'm suppose to have. So this is all new to me.
it's so different then how my lab was trained,as a kid. (4H lol~) I really want to succeed with Bruno.

I get nothing but good comments about him. I went to Petco with him today,and one of the trainers, who met him maybe twice. Was at the register,and screamed BRUNO! And came running up to him to get kisses.
She really loves him. My Apt. manager, whenever she sees him, tells me what a good dog he is(lol I write this as Bruno bites the cat...sigh)

I really think he's a great ambassador for this breed,I just really need to get him fully trained and CGC-ed.
But I plan on working with him everyday. Right now he's learning off. But I need to stick to off, sometimes i confuse him and say down,but that's what I say for lay down.

I need to be consistent,as to not confuse him and myself loL~


----------

